# Leftover Chicken? Awesome Chicken & Broccoli Pastries



## RAYT721 (May 31, 2004)

*Chicken and Broccoli Pastries* - Tried & True
Makes 16 servings

2 cups chopped cooked chicken
2 cups chopped broccoli, fresh or frozen
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped bell pepper
1 1/2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons Dijon-style mustard
salt and pepper to taste
minced garlic to taste, optional
2 (8ounces, 8 count) packages refrigerated crescent rolls

Directions: In a large bowl, combine the chicken, broccoli, onions, bell peppers, cheese, mayonnaise, mustard, salt, paper and garlic. Mix together. Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

Cover a cookie sheet with aluminum foil. Place a glass upside down in the center of the cookie sheet. Roll out crescent rolls around the base of the glass, with pointy ends away from the glass; when you're finished, the arrangement will look like the sun. Spoon some of the chicken mixture onto the thick part of each crescent roll. Fold the pointy end of each roll over the top of the mixture and tuck in the middle. Remove glass from cookie sheet. Arrangement of the rolls will look like a fluted tube cake.

Bake in preheated 400 degree oven for 25 to 30 minutes, or until rolls are golden brown.


----------



## thier1754 (Jun 4, 2004)

Can you explain the folding a bit more? :?


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Chicken & Broccoli Origami*

I couldn't figure out what these directions were supposed to mean when I first read the recipe so I improvised. Once I got the dough unrolled, I simply put it into square shapes and folded up the corners to the center. They turned out just fine. I did bake them in the oven in a circular shape which is what I think the directions to the recipe was suggesting. They turned out really well (3-4x that I have made them). Watch the dough so they don't burn!!! Despite the confusion, this is a really good recipe. Thanks for the question. ... /rayt721


----------

